# Too Much Filtration?



## roblimpt (May 27, 2013)

I have a 29gal, freshwater- Live bearers and live plants.
I'm using an Aquaclear 30, and Fluval U2, internal, for my filtering needs.
Is this enough? should I go up one step to the Auaclea 50?

You thoughts and feedback are very much appreciated.*c/p*


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Your current filtration is great.


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

I personally believe in over filtration the AC 30 yo have has an adjustable flow rate up to 150 gph and the fluval U2 is adjustable up to 105 gph. General rule of thumb (depending on species of fish and quantity) you should have the tank filtrate 8-10 times an hour. 29x8=232, 29x10=290. Your max flow right now is 255 gph. I agree with the previous poster and have to say your current filtration is doing you just fine. And by the way if you haven't already go pick up a pack of the fluval clear max for that ac30 you have the stuff works wonders.


----------



## roblimpt (May 27, 2013)

Fluval clear Max, no, this is new to me. would this be used in place of "BIO-MAX"?


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

what you got is good.


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

No bio max is for bacteria growth the clear max traps nitrates and phosphates it works really well


----------



## roblimpt (May 27, 2013)

I see, well currently i'm using Purigen and the Bio-max-30.
Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

Absolutely I only recommend the clear max because it gets the last stage of the cycle out of the water. I have tested my water after two weeks (I was out of state) of no water changes and had under 5 ppm nitrates and zero ammonia and zero nitrite when I got back I test my water twice a week once before water change and once after I never see anything and its always crystal clear. I've never heard of purigen myself asim fairly new to fish keeping (less then six months) I just looked it up and sounds very intriguing. How do you like it do you have to replace often? I read something about cleaning it with bleach?


----------



## J105 (Jun 11, 2013)

I agree with the other what you have will work fine.


----------



## sircanegiem (Jun 21, 2013)

As long as the filters don't have carbon in them and they're not under-gravel filters (I'm told plants don't like either of the above), then filter away. I have a 29 gallon tank and a filter rated for 30 gal.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I agree that you have enough great filtration. Like posted above...8-10 times an hour tank turnover is what you should aim for. 

Just remember though, you can never have too much filtration!


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

As is often said in this hobby...

"Too much filtration? No such thing. Too much FLOW/CURRENT? That's another story..."


----------

